# Costs?



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, 

I know it will be different in all clinics, but can anyone give me an idea of the cost of an egg share IVF cycle?.

Thanks

Gem xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Gem

As you say - it does vary from clinic to clinic!

Some don't charge anything but the HFEA levy (£104.50)

Some don't charge anything for the IVF but get you to pay for your own drugs (cost varies depending on what you need)

Some, like mine charge a fee for the Egg Share (£500 at mine) plus I pay the HFEA levy but my recipient covers my drugs.

Some will charge for the initial tests and consultation whereas some will include it.

Most of them will charge for any extras you need such as ICSI.

It really does vary!

You can search for clinics in your area that provide egg share by using the advanced search on the HFEA website - http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/Default.aspx?searchtype=advanced many have links to their own websites from there and many clinics include their pricelists on their site so that might give you an idea of what is available in your area.

Hope that helps

Lou
X

/links


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Everyone has to pay the HFEA fee on each cycle (just over £100) but other than that it will depend on the clinic.  We have had to pay for extras such as sperm retreival and blood tests.  I think clinics have different charges around the drugs and actual treatment but its probably best to contact the clinics about that.  Hope that helps a bit!  I'm sure some of the other girls will tell you more about it as well.

best of luck, 

Tracy xx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks to you both, its sounds like it will be considerably less than the approx £4k for IVF anyhow and there is the added bonus of helping another couple.

xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am lucky as my doctor has offered to pay for all my drugs, he also did all the bloods test for us too! 

Looks like all we will pay for is the HFEA cost and we are having ICSI which is approx £400.00 - that should be the bulk of the money. 

Best of luck!


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Caz,

How did you get your gp to pay for your drugs? I asked my gp and he said no, as the fertility drugs are highlighted not to be funded by our pct. It's not fair. I've literally got no money spare to save to pay for my drugs. Don't no what i'm going to do!!!  

Any suggestions?

Mouse x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Mouse - Have you looked into getting them somewhere else rather than from your clinics  normally you can save lots by getting them.. think there's a link on here with contact details of places to get cheap drugs from, let me know if you want me to find the link...  Some doctors are just really strict... mine wasn't officially meant to fund my drugs for my FET's, but touch wood he has always put what he can put on prescription.  I just smiled sweetly  

Helen xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for that, but i don't think you could get much cheaper than £600ish. I don't even have that! 
My mum is paying £1000 towards my actual tx, but i don't want to ask for the rest.  
I'm so worried,we won't have the money for the drugs so i can't start my tx i've waited so long for!!


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello...

Like a lot of the girls have said sum clinics charge this sum charge that..And also sum of our G.ps will help us out with blood tests etc and sum wont.So in total i paid 293pounds for a full cycle including everything!!!

Goodluck hun

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

We paid £104 for the HFEA and £1080 for the icsi, that was for everything. 

It was all refunded when our tx was cancelled which was good. 

xx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

At Salisbury We are looking at about £1,000. But that should be reduced now as I have been and had some blood test with the doc. So approx £900. I do feel that they try to make you have extra test or re doing them to get more money.


----------

